# coloardo spring break trip - help!



## tannerduncan (Dec 5, 2007)

I try to get out every year...I usually avoid Breck or Keystone....I suggest Winter Park for cheap and quality riding. Google hotels in that area, call them up and start asking for deals. Finding friends in any area is the best idea, working on that myself, right now. Idaho Springs has a ton of nice places to crash land before heading into any pass. We found a 4 bed, 1 couch place for $40 bucks between christmas and new years, last year. Good luck, have fun!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

tannerduncan said:


> I try to get out every year...I usually avoid Breck or Keystone....I suggest Winter Park for cheap and quality riding. Google hotels in that area, call them up and start asking for deals. Finding friends in any area is the best idea, working on that myself, right now. Idaho Springs has a ton of nice places to crash land before heading into any pass. We found a 4 bed, 1 couch place for $40 bucks between christmas and new years, last year. Good luck, have fun!


If you want great powder right now steamboat is the place to be... actually anywhere in CO. from what I heard... But steamboat is gonna cost ya... it's 75$ a day for a lift pass.... and at least 90$ a person for a room.. unless you hookup some kinda package...


Mike


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Check out Loveland http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/3058-powder.html#post29030 .

There is cheap lodging in both Idaho Springs and Georgetown, and the furthest you would drive would be about 22 miles. I can also show you a bunch of the stash spots if you guys want....

Loveland Colorado Ski And Snowboard Area

The tickets aren't bad either I think full price is $54 but if you get tickets at a ski shop around here they will be a little cheaper. I can hunt and see if I can find some coupons for you. I had some about a week ago that gave two tickets for $70.

If you go Keystone, Breck etc. you will be out more money but there are also options of staying right at the bottom of the mountain, getting ski packages etc. I can't help you there because I live here and haven't ever needed to find lodging/ski packages here.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

i just got done reading over 50 posts by you in various resort review threads, you're the man! i read a whole thread on season passes to loveland and if they're worth it. 

do you think we'd be happy with the riding for 3 days there? i'd hadte to get there, and find out it's super windy, etc and have it suck. idk...maybe that's not a big risk, i'm a CO n00b. 

off topic, reading all those threads revived the desire to move out to CO. i'm done with school in the fall...if i found something in my line of work i'd be out there quickly. keep up the great advice mr right! thanks a mill.

edit: those ridgelines on the south view look intense! are those lift serviced? and are they as intense as they look?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

berg said:


> i just got done reading over 50 posts by you in various resort review threads, you're the man! i read a whole thread on season passes to loveland and if they're worth it.
> 
> do you think we'd be happy with the riding for 3 days there? i'd hadte to get there, and find out it's super windy, etc and have it suck. idk...maybe that's not a big risk, i'm a CO n00b.
> 
> ...


Just a quick thought... since your going on "spring break"... you might face inflated prices...


Mike


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

headinahole said:


> Just a quick thought... since your going on "spring break"... you might face inflated prices...
> 
> 
> Mike



it doesn't look too bad for college spring break (we're the first week in march).


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

berg said:


> it doesn't look too bad for college spring break (we're the first week in march).


That shouldn't be bad then... here's what steamboat looks like...



















Mike


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

what are your thoughts on steamboat compared to the other mounts? i haven't heard/read too much about it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

berg said:


> what are your thoughts on steamboat compared to the other mounts? i haven't heard/read too much about it.


I don't know enough about the other mountains to give you a knowledgeable opinion of them all.... I have quite a few buddies that have been to different mountains... The few that were with me for the steamboat trip said they've never had skiing/boarding like it is there right now... All the mountains have some sort of site that tells you the year to date snowfall and etc... That could help you with some of your research... I did have a local at steamboat tell me that it's the most snow he's seen in 10 years...


Mike


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Steamboat is a great mountain as well. There aren't many mountains in CO you would be disappointed in if you are used to small hills with light snowfall. As with any ski trip you risk getting out here when it hasn't snowed for 2 weeks or it is windy etc. There just isn't a way to plan around that. 

Here is a little info that may help
Snow Skiing Reports, Ski Deals, Skiing Reviews
Colorado Ski & Snowboard Vacation Ideas, Deals, Events and Snow Report | ColoradoSki.com

These sights should link you to all the home pages for CO resorts, lodging, vacation deals etc.

And as far as that ridge in the background, there are lifts that go way up high, but for most of that ridge you will have to hike along the ridge to get to them, and there are enough tree stashes usually to make it not worth it.

As far as the mountains I live within 1 hour of 7 resorts and I choose Loveland. Not a busy mountain, plenty of pow stash, sweet terrain, they have a seperate beginner mountain so you won't have QUITE as many people in the way, and everyone that works there is chill. I've been buying my lunches with bud lately from the back window to the kitchen lol.


----------

